# [Kaufberatung] Festplatten entkoppeln



## Tuneup (25. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich habe 2 Festplatten, die ich beide Entkoppeln möchte.
Irgendeine von den beiden macht seltsame Vibrationen, also nicht dauerhaft, sondern "regelmäßig"... Ich würd jetzt mal sagen Sinuskurvenförmig 

Aber egal, tut ja nichts zur Sache.
Und zwar brauch ich 2 Entkoppler (oder einen wo ich beide unterbringe).
Es gibt so Geräte die man dan in den 5 1/4" Schacht einbaut, aber auch einfach so kleine "Noppen" zum entkoppeln.

Weiß absolut nicht was ich da nehmen soll.
Habe noch 2 5 1/4" Schächte frei, das würd also gehen fall es dadrauf hinausläuft.

MfG
Tuneup


----------



## MARIIIO (25. Februar 2010)

Hab die Noiseblocker X-Swing, sehr einfache Konstruktion, schaut nicht schlecht aus und kann bis zu 2 Festplatten entkoppeln.

Ich habe noch keinen anderen Festplattenentkoppler in den händen gehabt, aber mir kommt das Gummi etwas zu hart vor, ein weicheres würde Vibrationen sicherlich besser dämpfen. Da das Gummi bei diesem Blocker aber ein tragendes Teil ist, wird wohl aufgrund der haltbarkeit ein härteres gummi gewählt worden sein.

Fazit: Hübsch für 2 Platten, entkoppelt aber nur, dämmt nicht, für das Geld bin ich aber zufrieden.

Edit: Der X-Swing natürlich ist zum Einbau in einen 5,25"-Schacht gedacht


----------



## Riccardo23 (25. Februar 2010)

ich hatte mir diese (siehe Anhnag) mal gekauft. Passen leider nur in einen 5,25" Schacht aber fand sie super und entkoppelt haben sie wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

@ Riccardo23

Ja. Die ist wirklich Top und kostet nicht die Welt.
Kann Ich nur Empfehlen. 
Hab selber Benützt so lange ich 3,5" Festplatten Benützte. 
Nun bin ich auf 2,5" Umgestiegen und das Teil ist mir nicht mehr Notwendig.
Habe mein Sohn gegeben und er Benützt es weiter.


----------



## omc1984 (5. März 2010)

wenn es jetzt nicht unbedingt nur um den schmalen taler geht, dann guck dir mal den scythe himuro an oder das scythe quiet drive


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2010)

Probier zuerst mal aus, ob ganz simple Gummiringe, also solche, wie Mutti sie zum zumachen von geöffneten TK-Pommes oder so  benutzt, nicht reichen.

Meine WD brummte auch extrem und "rythmisch" in meinem CM Strom Scout, und dann hab ich einfach Gummiringe so an die Seiten gemacht, dass die zwischen HDD-Gehäuse und Festplattenkäfig waren. Seitdem ist Ruhe.

So wie im Bild, das schwarze ist die HDD, das graue der Festplattenkäfig, das grüne die Schrauben, das rote der Gummi. oben vogelperspektive, unten seitlich ohne Festplattenkäfig.


Bei mir sind es allerdigs keine Schrauben, sondern schienen mit so "stöpseln", vlt. klappt das mit Schrauben also nicht, vor allem beim Schrauben aufpassen, dass man den Gummi nicht zerschneidet, aber probieren schadet ja nix.


----------



## Meph (6. März 2010)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> [...] mir kommt das Gummi etwas zu hart vor, ein weicheres würde Vibrationen sicherlich besser dämpfen. Da das Gummi bei diesem Blocker aber ein tragendes Teil ist, wird wohl aufgrund der haltbarkeit ein härteres gummi gewählt worden sein.



ich denke eher, dass das Gummi aus Performancegründen härter gewählt wurde:
-Eine vollkommen entkoppelte Festplatte, die an sehr weichen Gummis hängt, ist extrem leise, aber viel langsamer
-Eine vollkommen fixierte Platte ist zwar viel lauter, aber schneller

(Hat ich so in der Art zumindest mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt)


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2010)

Warum sollte eine platte schneller oder langsamer laufen, nur weil sie entkoppelt ist? ^^  Die platten werden von einem Motor IM Gehäuse der PLatte in Umdrehung versetzt, die Festplatte inkl. Gehäuse für sich ist aber ein eigenes System - was soll da von außen Einfluss haben (außer extreme Schwingungen oder so, wo die Platte aber eher schon kaputtgeht, als "nur" langsamer zu werden)? 

Ich nehm gern Beweise entgegen, dass das Entkloppeln einen Einfluss hat, aber logisch erscheint es mir nicht ^^


----------



## Meph (6. März 2010)

hier der Beweis... zwar seltsam, aber scheinbar wahr (klar, dass das nur wenig ausmacht - die Härte des Gummis aber auch)


----------



## jetztaber (6. März 2010)

Naja, der Artikel ist von 05/2003. Und HDTach läuft selbst heute nur unter Win2k oder XP. Ich würde jetzt das mal Beweis hernehmen und behaupten, HDTach taugt nichts... 

Soviel, allerdings auch leider etwas boshaft zum Thema Beweis. Herbboy liegt da schon richtig mit seiner Aussage zu einem geschlossenen System.


----------



## Meph (6. März 2010)

auch ein geschlossenes System kann leicht durch die Umgebung beeinträchtigt werden, vorallem wenns um Vibrationen geht, die abgeleitet werden müssen um die Platte nicht aus dem Gleichgewicht zu bringen, aber wie ichs mir dachte - sehr seltsam und widerlegt


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (6. März 2010)

> Warum sollte eine platte schneller oder langsamer laufen, nur weil sie entkoppelt ist? ^^ Die platten werden von einem Motor IM Gehäuse der PLatte in Umdrehung versetzt, die Festplatte inkl. Gehäuse für sich ist aber ein eigenes System - was soll da von außen Einfluss haben (außer extreme Schwingungen oder so, wo die Platte aber eher schon kaputtgeht, als "nur" langsamer zu werden)?
> 
> Ich nehm gern Beweise entgegen, dass das Entkloppeln einen Einfluss hat, aber logisch erscheint es mir nicht ^^



in der festplatte finden vielerlei beschleunigungn statt .. der arm läuft vor und zurück .. wenn du auf einem skateboard stehst und beschleunigen willst, fällt dir das auch schwerer, als wenn du mit deinen schuhen feststehst. das gleiche wie zb nasse fahrbahn oder eis

wenn dem motor in der hdd quasi die reibung genommen wird, braucht er länger um zubeschleunigen ergo die festplatte wird langsamer .. habe das ebenfalls bei meiner samsung f1 bemerkt als ich sie in den sharkoon vibe fixer packte

man kann anscheinend nicht alles haben

@fredstarter .. wichtig is erstmal ne leise platte ( 5400upm oder weniger .. bevorzugt 2,5" platte ) die dann in ein quietdrive von scythe und dass ding in den sharkoon vibe fixer ( wenn du 2,5" platte hast .. dann is ruhe xD ) 

bei einer 3,5" platte ebenfalls in ein quiet drive und das dann auf ein shoggy oder ähnliches


----------



## fuddles (16. März 2010)

Häng mich mal hier dran.

Würdet ihr mir dazu oder hierzu raten?
Oder bessere Alternative zu dem Preis?

Suche eine preiswerte Lösung. 
Kein Scythe quietdrive oder so etwas Teures!!


----------



## NCphalon (16. März 2010)

En Sparansatz wär schomma, net bei Amazon zu bestelln 

also für 4 Platten in 3 5,25" slots wär sowas zu empfehln: Caseking.de » HDD-Zubehör » HDD-Entkoppler » Scythe Hard Disk Stabilizer x4

und wenn net so viel platz is: Caseking.de » HDD-Zubehör » HDD-Entkoppler » InLine Festplatten-Entkoppler


----------



## fuddles (16. März 2010)

Platz ist genug. Ist ein Xigmatek Asgard bei dem nur ein 5,25" Laufwerk verbaut ist. 
Bei Caseking kommt auch der Versand dazu, 3,99 mit DHL Vorkasse.

In Frage kommt trotzdem nur eine Einzelaufhängung.

Also entweder Caseking.de » HDD-Zubehör » HDD-Entkoppler » InLine Festplatten-Entkoppler oder Sharkoon Hdd-Vibe-Fixer 5.25 Festplatten Einbaurahmen: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör.

Würde das Erstere bevorzugen ( weil billiger 9€ inkl.) wenn ich sicher wüßte das es genauso gut ist wie das Sharkoon HDD Vibe Fixer ( 16,10€ inkl. )

Edit: Auch das Inline ist bei Amazon günstiger. http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000TFV2RG/sr=8-1/qid=1268780287/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1268780287&sr=8-1&seller=

EDIT2: Hm nach neuerem Bericht veringert sich die Zugriffszeit?

http://www.hwboard.de/hwblog/2008/08/test-der-sharkoon-hdd-vibe-fixer/ ( Januar 2010 )


----------



## KILLTHIS (17. März 2010)

Also das wäre mir neu. O_o
Meine Western Digital funktioniert trotz entkoppelung genauso gut wie vorher - gut, ich nutze ein Scythe Himuro, aber trotzdem kann ich den Kram nicht so wirklich glauben.


----------



## fuddles (18. März 2010)

Eventuell liegt es nur an dem Druck den das Gummi ( beim Sharkoon Vibe Fixer ) auf die Festplatte ausübt. Das sitzt ja recht stramm da drauf.

Ich denke ich werds trotzdem mit dem Sharkoon probieren.


----------

